# Tail-Chasing Linked to High Cholesterol?



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/03/24/dog-tail-chasing.html



> March 24, 2009 -- A team of veterinarians has found a surprising link between compulsive tail-chasing in dogs and high cholesterol, according to a study published in the March issue of the Journal of Small Animal Practice.
> 
> The finding adds to a growing body of evidence -- mostly from studies on humans -- that high cholesterol may be a marker for behavioral problems such as panic attacks and obsessive compulsive disorder, which could be expressed by frequent tail-chasing falls in dogs.
> 
> ...


Not sure about that last quote. She must not have labs or APBTs. :lol:

It's a teeny tiny study, but an interesting concept. But.... chicken or egg?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/122223501/abstract


----------

